
Ask HN: Are there alternate internets or the possibility of one? - ZguideZ
I&#x27;m aware of the idea of the Chinese, Indian, European, and U.S. internet models and also of the dark web, but are there other internets that regular people can access? Are there still &#x27;internets&#x27; like usenet, Gopher, and other non-commodified information sharing portals?
======
warpech
In the beginning, there were separate internets. By Postel's law, it is hard
to stop them converging into one, though [1]

Your last question, though is more about "Are there alternate networked
information systems than WWW"? Gopher is still active [2]. Gemini is a
proposed modern incarnation of Gopher [3]. There is also Alfi [4]. There seem
to be run by hobyists, though.

If there are any other comparable platforms, I'd like to know too.

[1] [https://apenwarr.ca/log/20200708](https://apenwarr.ca/log/20200708)

[2]
[https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/gopherspace.html](https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/gopherspace.html)

[3] [https://toffelblog.xyz/blog/gemini-
overview/](https://toffelblog.xyz/blog/gemini-overview/)

[4] [https://github.com/jezze/alfi](https://github.com/jezze/alfi)

~~~
ZguideZ
Cool. Thank you. I ran into Gopher a long time ago and thought maybe it was
gone or dormant. I appreciate your clarification on my ask.

